# Buffed Cast 496



## jazzmatazz21 (2. Juni 2016)

Hi, wegen meines Umzugs und den darausfolgenden "Internetschwierigkeiten" musste ich seit Jahren eine längere BuffedCast Pause machen, habe jetzt aber brav bis 495 aufgeholt.

Der letzte Buffed Cast war am 11 Mai und auch meine Forensuche mit Schlagwörtern wie Buffed Cast oder 496 blieb erfoglos. Ich habe ja mitbekommen, dass ihr mal eine Woche ausfallen lassen wolltet, wenn es keine News gibt, aber so lange?

Was habe ich vercheckt?

Vielen Dank,
jazz

03.06.2016 Hallo ??? ...


----------



## Dead-Eternity (3. Juni 2016)

Ja, ich wäre auch sehr daran interessiert zu wissen wann denn der nächste Buffedcast kommt 
Falls sich euer Chef mal wieder beschwert das ihr nicht so viel Zeit mit dem Buffedcast verbringen sollt,
ich spiele seit einigen Jahren keine MMO's mehr und auch so hat sich mein Gaming stark reduziert (Schule, Freizeit, Freundin(nen), ect.)
und habe deswegen eig nicht mehr viele Gründe auf der Seite zu surfen da ich keine Infos zu Sachen brauche die ich nicht mehr mache, aber dennoch
höre ich jede Woche den Cast, da ich das schon seit der ersten Folge mache und es zu einer Selbstverständlichkeit geworden ist, mit dem Buffedcast im Ohr
ins Bett zu gehen 
Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch das Heft abonniert um euch darüber zu unterstützen und mich dadurch für die ganzen Casts erkenntlich zu zeigen und ich weiß
das das sehr viele hier so machen, also wenn euer Chef mal wieder der Meinung ist das der Buffedcast nicht Hauptbestandteil eurer Arbeit ist, irrt er sich, denn eure wöchentlichen Casts binden
sehr viele User an eure Seite 

Love ya 
Ps.: Zam ist der Beste!


----------



## jazzmatazz21 (8. Juni 2016)

Immer noch nichts in Sicht, oder?
Ich halte es auch so, Buffed am Kiosk kaufen (und auch lesen  ), als Dank für den Cast ...
Vermisst sonst niemand den Cast ???


----------



## Medius007 (8. Juni 2016)

Was sich immer in der buffed-Redaktion passiert ist: bitte gebt eine Info, ob der Cast nicht mehr weitergeführt wird, und man das podcast-Abo kündigen kann, oder ob der Cast doch noch wiederkommt.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BlackSun84 (8. Juni 2016)

Ist nicht diese Woche die RPC? Da fehlt wohl Personal, wobei ich allgemein befürchte, dass es Buffed wirtschaftlich nicht besser geht als anderen Formaten der Art. Und da wird natürlich am Personal gespart, was sich am Ende auf Bonbons wie z.B. den Cast auswirkt.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2016)

Ich machs mal kurz 

http://www.buffed.de/buffedCast-Thema-235271/News/WoW-Division-Uncharted-1195052/#comment1819616

Beitrag von Phil / Karangor

Aber das mit dem Kuss lassen wir mal besser, sonst hat er auch gleich die Rüsselseuche und Halskrätze


----------



## Dead-Eternity (9. Juni 2016)

Schade 
Aber sollte ich dir jemals über den Weg laufen bekommst einen  ohne Vorwarnung


----------



## Aun (9. Juni 2016)

ich würds niht tun. zam hasst menschen und körperliche zärtlichkeiten


----------



## jazzmatazz21 (10. Juni 2016)

@ZAM ... Danke für die Info! Jetzt bin ich etwas beruhigt ^_^


----------

